# American Assassin Spider A.K.A Homalonychus care?



## Scorpster1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Is this spider's care the same as sicarius terrosus?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 5, 2015)

I've found only couple of these before in a very arid place West of Tucson.  It was partially buried in sand under a rock.  End of July.  I'd assume bone dry, small prey items and minimal water access/low humidity/no condensation.


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Love Homalonychus  I used to keep a few and really want to get back into them. I had a female that was very sweet and could be tweezer fed small crickets. In terms of care, I kept mine on bone dry cocofiber, misted once every month and fed them prey items no larger than their body. If you give them a vertical or leaning surface they will happily climb on it and generally sit on the underside.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Feb 6, 2015)

Lol 'assassin spider'  Who started calling them this? 

  They dont have a common name.  most are given quirky species names, like 'theologus', which is likely the species of Homalonychus you have.  A more correct name in this aspect would be the 'theologian sand spider'..  But whatever sells something, i guess :\


  ANYWAY, yes, bone dry.  very obscure family, great alternative for those who like how sicarius look, but dont want to deal with a dangerously venomous spider.


----------



## Scorpster1 (Feb 6, 2015)

I ordered a baby that will be coming in tomorrow. Is this ideally what it should look like?


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Smokehound714 said:


> Lol 'assassin spider'  Who started calling them this?
> 
> They dont have a common name.  most are given quirky species names, like 'theologus', which is likely the species of Homalonychus you have.  A more correct name in this aspect would be the 'theologian sand spider'..  But whatever sells something, i guess :\
> 
> ...


Mine were sold to me as "sand assassins" lol. Pretty sweet common name though, even if it's unverified. I actually think I like Homalonychus better than my Sicarius since they were more active.

Your enclosure looks good to me!


----------



## paassatt (Feb 6, 2015)

OP, can I ask who you ordered it from?


----------



## Scorpster1 (Feb 6, 2015)

paassatt said:


> OP, can I ask who you ordered it from?


Peter Clausen (bugsincyberspace) I got the last one lol


----------



## Scorpster1 (Feb 7, 2015)

American sand assassin:


----------



## numbat1000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Neat spider. I was considering buying one of these from Peter myself.  
How big is it?  And how big do they get?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Feb 10, 2015)

Scorpster1 said:


> View attachment 134052
> 
> I ordered a baby that will be coming in tomorrow. Is this ideally what it should look like?


That is good, sand could be finer, though.  If you want a good fine sand, Kwikset play sand is very good, and quite cheap- a 50lb bag is about $4.50 or so.


----------



## Scorpster1 (Feb 11, 2015)

numbat1000 said:


> Neat spider. I was considering buying one of these from Peter myself.
> How big is it?  And how big do they get?


it is about an inch or so right now. Idk how big they get


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Scorpster1 said:


> it is about an inch or so right now. Idk how big they get


I don't think it will get that much larger. Maybe another 1/4-1/2".


----------



## paassatt (Feb 11, 2015)

numbat1000 said:


> Neat spider. I was considering buying one of these from Peter myself.
> How big is it?  And how big do they get?


Peter who? Link to his site or classified ad?


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm guessing Peter Clausen from Bugs in Cyberspace.


----------



## numbat1000 (Feb 12, 2015)

Smokehound714 said:


> That is good, sand could be finer, though.  If you want a good fine sand, Kwikset play sand is very good, and quite cheap- a 50lb bag is about $4.50 or so.


I looked up Kwikset play sand and nothing came up.


And yes, Peter Clausen from bugsincyberspace.com.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Feb 14, 2015)

My apologies, it's 'quikrete' XD  so sorry about that


----------



## numbat1000 (Feb 15, 2015)

Haha no problem.  Do you know if it can be used for aquariums as well as desert terrariums?


----------



## The Snark (Feb 15, 2015)

Try to take a Ph of cement products. They add some nasty ingredients sometimes like sodium hydroxide.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Feb 16, 2015)

quikrete is completely safe.  It's the sand of choice for aquarists 

   It's quikrete playsand you want.  the others DO have harmful additives.  I've been using it for all my scrub and desert species, and they love it.


----------

